# your Tumblr/ Wordpress/ Blogger/ etc blog's



## tobepxt

I was looking for good traveling/ punk/ train/ urbex/ blogs to follow.
Im going to start using tumblr to document my travels and whatnot, and I was wondering if anyone else does the same. I would love to have more related traveling types following mine, but I want to see what any of you might be doing too.

my tumblr:
wastedlandz.tumblr.com


----------



## urchin

I may do something along those lines. I'm not sure just yet.


----------



## tobepxt

Well if you do just post it here and I'll follow.
I chose tumblr because its simple and the mobile app works well on my device.


----------



## Matt Derrick

squattheplanet.tumblr.com, would love to find more tumblrs to follow.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Dude thats very cool. I like it. But, gotta ask what kind of solar charger are you guys using? And Matt your tumblr is pretty lame. No traveling or really alternative thinking, just youtube videos you liked. Boring.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Tatanka said:


> Matt your tumblr is pretty lame. No traveling or really alternative thinking, just youtube videos you liked. Boring.


 
sorry, i don't have time to curate super duper awesome content for my tumblr. im too busy running a website of my own. i occasionally re-blog good stuff though.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

yeah no problem just sayin but some sooper dooper, hair twirl, content would be like great. haha just kiddin


----------



## tobepxt

Tatanka said:


> Dude thats very cool. I like it. But, gotta ask what kind of solar charger are you guys using?...


mines the limegreen one and its some cheap($30 online) noname chinese made panel. it kind of sucks but its better than nothing.
the other one is the goal zero nomad 7. i think they sell them with a battery pack for around $120. they are light, work well, and are tough enough not to break when traveling.


----------



## Roots317

Growingroots317.tumblr.com 

Mostly about bike touring and permaculture.


----------



## dolly

http://dollyrott.tumblr.com/


----------



## Smell The Magic

By blog is tumblr.com/smellthemagic but i don't post too much about my travels, infact i mostly post pictures of me of cats and me tats ha!


----------



## Smell The Magic

Sorry it's http://smellthemagic.tumblr.com/ i am such a computer spaz!


----------



## christianarchy

imperfectambassador.tumblr.com

havent updated but it has my travels from last summer


----------



## Ash Ludd

http://ashvictim.tumblr.com


----------



## Matt Derrick

I'm starting to really get more into tumblr now, so folks should check out the StP tumblr


----------



## tobepxt

Matt Derrick said:


> I'm starting to really get more into tumblr now, so folks should check out the StP tumblr


 
its addicting ...


----------



## West

www.americanhobo.tumblr.com


----------



## ev wood

http://delasoleil.tumblr.com/


----------



## thapoet

i just joined tumblr... http://thevagabondpoet.tumblr.com .... i just started posting today so feel free to add me and i will do likewise... thanks!


----------



## ByronMc

ev wood said:


> http://delasoleil.tumblr.com/


awesome


----------



## ev wood

ByronMc said:


> awesome


 
Thank you!


----------



## vdem1

I followed all of you ^.^

http://vdem1.tumblr.com


----------



## katiehabits

http://kthabits.tumblr.com/

I mostly just re-blogs of geeky punk art and tacky stuff. I sometimes post personal stuff about my house and pictures or posters for local punk shows or events.


----------



## eske silver

Followed!

I just started one today out of excitement for possibly buying an rv tomorrow. A huge adventure!

http://twentywings.tumblr.com/


----------



## tobepxt

followed you guys..
I sort of redid the theme on mine a bit ago. still got some work to do though...


----------



## Arapala

I don't have a tumblr but thought about adding one for my main blog so people there could see too. Wood greatly appreciate anyone who check out my blog.

www.trekkingbuddha.com


----------



## briancray

My blog is at http://www.junglegreencleeds.com and tumblr is http://junglegreencleeds.tumblr.com if you want to check it out. Thanks.


----------



## treyvor

its not really a travel blog yet, I just write about whatever I feel like writing, usually cooking. and I don't post very often, but I'm trying to start posting once a week. 
http://stopreadingandgetoutside.blogspot.com


----------



## treyvor

My old blog is inactive because i dont like blogger. But my gf and i have started a new blog to record anything we think is worth sharing about our preparations for travel and gardening and natural health

http://conformingtononconformity.wordpress.com/


----------

